
What happened to the Europe of humanism, human rights, democracy and freedom? - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-pope-idUSKCN0XX107
======
dozzie
Could you not change the original title to something totally unrelated, which
only conveys your opinion on the article's subject?

